# superusers server down?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

trying to update my superusers binaries and whenever i does it says "failed to download Manifest. Check internet connection."

i know i have interent since i have tried on both 4g and wifi so thats not the issue. does anyone else get this problem right now? maybe the server is down?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

it is. heres an su.zip i uploaded to flash thru recovery http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/su.zip


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks to theMichael for starting this thread, was wondering what was up myself and had the same problem, not just me I guess.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

still down, people have been hating on the apps reviews because of it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it that important? I know I never used it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Is it that important? I know I never used it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


the binaries are used whenever an app uses superusers, no? i could be wrong but that was my belief.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

An outdated binary or mismatched version can cause superuser to force close and not function properly. Haven't seen this mentioned, but Rom manager has versions available in-app too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I have never updated this binary and never had a force close issue with su. Are the binary updated seperate from the market updates for su?

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> I have never updated this binary and never had a force close issue with su. Are the binary updated seperate from the market updates for su?
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus


Yes. If you notice, in superuser, there is a section to check versions. The binary and app are separate and checked separately. Right now, the checks aren't completing as the servers are apparently down. The link posted above in this thread provides the binary, or else it can be obtained in Rom manager. The binary goes on the root of the sd card. Hope this helps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Back up and running

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I download it on my SD card when I go into recovery do I mount or wipe cache and dalvik?

"Thunderbolt"


----------

